# kw transformer manual



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

is there anyone that can email me the kw transformer manual or if not then can you tell me where to get one.
thanks guys


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey I don't have the manual but I have a KW. I'd like to see the manual. So anyone who has the manual could they please attach it to this thread?


----------



## CKCECB (Feb 22, 2013)

Link to Olsen's for service manual:

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com//searchcd31.htm?itm=657



Owner's manual pdf attached.

Hope these help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the service manual in one file.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks to GRJohn. I've had a KW apart and sitting on a workbench for months, awaiting inspiration and some kind of sensible schematic. This is it!


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks again john !


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

the service manual is great but i guess what i meant to say was the one with "operating instructions" that would come with a new transformer.
thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was attached to the previous message before I posted the maintenance manual, so I didn't feel the need to post it again.


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

got it...
thanks again


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CKCECB said:


> Link to Olsen's for service manual:
> 
> http://pictures.olsenstoy.com//searchcd31.htm?itm=657
> 
> ...





mcn520 said:


> got it...
> thanks again



So then it would be Thanks CKCECB also. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, I download the individual pages and merge them into a single PDF file, it's a lot more convenient to use them that way.


----------

